# vintage rado



## chefphil (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello, I recently came across an old Rado watch that my grandfather wore and I'm curious what the model of the watch is. The year it was manufactured. I'd also like to know if its authentic or a knockoff. I know its not an expensive watch but I did get it repaired for sentimental value. the numbers on the back are 13555 the face says

Rado

jungfrau

17 rubis

no numbers except for the 12 and it has a small second hand just above 6oclock

says, "swiss" under the 6 oclock line

the back says Rado de luxe 13555 jungfrau

is this enough info? I havent been able to find one online which leads me to believe it may not be an authentic Rado


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

If you post pictures of the watch and movement, then someone may be able to help you.

Jungfrau translates as "Virgin".

Junge frau translates as "young wife".


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

CDear @chefphil and @WRENCH

I believe that the original reference for the name "Jungfrau" found on the dials of some vintage watches relates to the Jungfrau mountain in the Bernese Alps, Switzerland. Rather than digress into a "geographical" lecture, I will just say that the building of the Jungfrau Railway in the early 20th century created a tourist boom for the Jungfrau area and it is one of the most visited places in Switzerland; there is a useful article on the Jungfrau (including the mountain and the railway) in Wikipedia.

When it comes to watches, the brand name "Jungfrau" appears on a number of vintage items but I haven't yet had time to research the brand thoroughly. Unfortunately, Mikrolisk is not very helpful in the case of the Jungfrau branded watches dating to the post-war period and some research needs to be done. I hope that my knowledgeable colleagues on the Forum will have access to some further information about the Jungfrau brand which they might share with us. One little "teaser" I can tell you is that in fairly recent years, Tissot has been associated with the Jungfrau Railway (Jungfraubahn) and in 2012, Tissot became the "Official Watch of the Jungfrau Railway Centenary" which they celebrated by opening a store at the peak of the Jungfrau Mountain. The company also created eight special Jungfraubahn watches in tribute to the historical milestones of the Jungfrau Railway (see online at: jurawatches.co.uk/blogs/watch-news/6402486/-tissot-is-official-watch-of-jungfrau-railway-centenary)


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Searching "Rado de luxe" brings up a couple of references to watches. "Rado 13555" does too. Adding "Jungfrau" to either of those brings up pictures of mountains. I think we really need pictures of the watch.

Oh, wait ... there's a "Rado True S Sternzeichen Jungfrau" in their current range. Ladies' watch, with diamonds.


----------



## chefphil (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Unfortunately your photo hasn't worked. Hopefully this will help

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-using-a-third-party-host-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## chefphil (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello thanks for your posts. I havent been able to figure out how to post pictures on my posts. I havent found the exact watch online through any searches. The closest i found was the de luxe black dial from 1960. The watch I have looks identical except mine is gold plated and the face is not black its a light color. I found another that is very similar but it didnt have the number 12 for 12 oclock just a dash. the two differences between the watch i recentely had repaired and the face of the black rado is a. the color of course and b. under the Rado on mine says Jungfrau which the black does not.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

chefphil said:


> Hello thanks for your posts. I havent been able to figure out how to post pictures on my posts. I havent found the exact watch online through any searches. The closest i found was the de luxe black dial from 1960. The watch I have looks identical except mine is gold plated and the face is not black its a light color. I found another that is very similar but it didnt have the number 12 for 12 oclock just a dash. the two differences between the watch i recentely had repaired and the face of the black rado is a. the color of course and b. under the Rado on mine says Jungfrau which the black does not.


 You can't post pictures here directly, you have to put them on a hosting site like Flickr or Imgur and then paste the link in your post here.

Most watch companies sold watches with a variety of styles of dial and many of the variations are hard to track down online. The fact that Rado still uses "Jungfrau" on its watches is a good sign.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Norman@spinynorman, in connection with "Jungfrau" as a brand name, I just wondered if you have looked to see if you can find any useful references to Jungfrau watches other than on Mikrolisk. In particular, there is a cohesive group of watches from the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s which have the Jungfrau brand name in script on the dial, and it would be nice to know who was responsible for these watches. I have so far drawn a blank in my searches.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Always said:


> Dear Norman@spinynorman, in connection with "Jungfrau" as a brand name, I just wondered if you have looked to see if you can find any useful references to Jungfrau watches other than on Mikrolisk. In particular, there is a cohesive group of watches from the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s which have the Jungfrau brand name in script on the dial, and it would be nice to know who was responsible for these watches. I have so far drawn a blank in my searches.


 Unfortunately the site where I have found a lot of Swiss trademark information has "improved" the user interface, as a result of which finding anything takes 5 times as long, if it works at all. So identitying "Jungfrau" as a watch trademark, amongst all the other references, is almost impossible. I hate web designers. If by some chance I get lucky, I'll let you know.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Always said:


> Dear Norman@spinynorman, in connection with "Jungfrau" as a brand name, I just wondered if you have looked to see if you can find any useful references to Jungfrau watches other than on Mikrolisk. In particular, there is a cohesive group of watches from the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s which have the Jungfrau brand name in script on the dial, and it would be nice to know who was responsible for these watches. I have so far drawn a blank in my searches.


 I have not found much - JUNGFRAU Registered Herm. LEPPERT Cie Tramelan - I have identified some of the movements e.g. Unitas 6425; and a triple date Venus 203 & Landeron 48 chronos; and a Felsa 4007 in a 1000m diver referred to as a 'baby pam', although the case-back engraving seems quite amateur










and the rotor even worse










Here is another 1000m diver, by Lugran, which may have been an associated brand - by Credos SA also of Bienne:

[IMG alt="Lugran.jpg" data-ratio="111.00"]https://chronopedia.club/images/thumb/2/2d/Lugran.jpg/300px-Lugran.jpg[/IMG]

we will need to buy one and take it to pieces!

Then there is this:

What does NACAR stand for? This is the front and insides of the Jungfrau Venus 203

[IMG alt="Jungfrau - Cronografo Fasi Luna Triple Date - Cal. Venus 203 - Men - 1901-1949" data-ratio="75.00"]https://assets.catawiki.nl/assets/2019/8/8/4/9/a/49af9707-d1eb-4188-83de-6f7eb2d42c1c.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="Jungfrau - Cronografo Fasi Luna Triple Date - Cal. Venus 203 - Men - 1901-1949" data-ratio="75.00"]https://assets.catawiki.nl/assets/2019/8/8/3/4/f/34fcce60-5d9b-4e8c-a26c-86117cc6b119.jpg[/IMG]

And here is a dial signed Nacar triple date moonphase:

[IMG alt="image" data-ratio="74.00"]https://64.media.tumblr.com/e257532acc09019f7d72aaa3af2268f8/tumblr_inline_p86cyhHfBw1ss347y_500.jpg[/IMG]

Very similar hands.

Now this watch on this video if you have patience you will see it says Swiss Made,






but here it is again (follow link below) claimed to be a Turkish brand started in 1921 by two brothers "Ohannes residing in Bienne Switzerland and Kevork in Istanbul":


So maybe Ohannes shipped his brother in Turkey Nacar watches, and sold to the domestic market as Jungfrau? - the brand is certainly old enough.

But maybe a dead end - perhaps someone just borrowed a NACAR wheel and used it to repair a Jungfrau watch? But I have to say I believe there was a lot of re-selling of each other's products under various brands - obviously stock movements and bought-in parts. Tricky.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

You're right there, Jon, about the "re-selling of each other's products under various brands". It has sometimes made my life as a researcher into watch history a nightmare. :biggrin:

Thanks for mentioning the NACAR brand; I'll try and find out more.


----------



## chefphil (Nov 16, 2020)

chefphil said:


>


 Hi all, I found this watch cleaning out my grandfathers apartment. I checked the serial number but its not coming up. Does this mean its a fake?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

chefphil said:


> Hi all, I found this watch cleaning out my grandfathers apartment. I checked the serial number but its not coming up. Does this mean its a


 It means nothing unless someone can prove it is fake. The Burden of Proof would not be on you. However our opinion can give you little confidence. Should you wish to take on the resposibility of declaration, of integrity. Then ask Omega.


----------



## chefphil (Nov 16, 2020)

I was also curious about this Rado. I inquired about it earlier last week but was having trouble uploading pics.



Havent been able to find an exact match was curious if it was authentic or not.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

No wat to say for sure. Chances are some of it is. Back looks wrong at a guess. Or at least rebrushed. Let the buyer beware maybe.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

chefphil said:


> Havent been able to find an exact match was curious if it was authentic or not.


 You could try emailing the owner of this site, who seems to know a lot about Rado https://www.watchcarefully.com/index.php/service/103-rado-watches?start=18

Or even ask Rado themselves. https://www.rado.com/node/17879#send


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Rado was most popular in Asia. Many Rado watches that have had a hard life get the dials repainted and resold. Also many use artistic license. Some are done well and many are not, also you have everything in between. If you can't find an identical watch online, it could be likely to fall into this category.

Good luck,

Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

chefphil said:


> Hi all, I found this watch cleaning out my grandfathers apartment. I checked the serial number but its not coming up. Does this mean its a fake?


 No that looks totally legit to me and a great bumper cal 354, the serial dates it too 1959. A lovely watch! :thumbsup:


----------

